# Roo the Poo is two!



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Here she is with her 'raw' birthday cake.




















Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROO THE POO! I LOVE YOU! arty2::bday:arty2: Hope you got spoiled on your special day!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Roo!*. She is lovely, in the second photo she looks as though she is saying "You shouldn't have gone to all this fuss for me."

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Happy birthday to you
A big fat juicy two
How lucky are you
A birthday cake for obi and roo!! X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Happoo birthday twoooo Roooo.. Woof woof


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday Roo the Poo
Happy Birthday to you!


xxx from Maggie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo says thank you very much for the lovely birthday wishes . I don't get on here often but hope everyone is well and your Poos are being good!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> Roo says thank you very much for the lovely birthday wishes . I don't get on here often but hope everyone is well and your Poos are being good!


I always loved your advice when I first came on here! Your an amazing poo mom for sure! Miss you! Molly is doing great...shouldn't say that cause I might jinx her She is healthy and happy for now! Roo was my "I want Molly to look like that" haircut dog Now Molly sports the very short cut so easy and people still love her and pick her up in the park They all think she is a boy but I don't care lol!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Adorable what two looks like. Happy Birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:bday::juggle:arty2:arty::whoo: I to gleemed lots of tips from Clare when I first had Sami!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL ROO THAT IS TWO!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is looking more beautiful than ever!!! Happy birthday baby girl.v

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEAUTIFUL ROO IS TWO !arty2:arty2:
what we need now are more pictures with all 3 of your fur babies.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy 2nd Birthday ROO!

And I agree with Dawn, while you are on here please, please, please can we have pictures of all three of your lovely poos 

(Roo is very, very beautiful - my next poo will be a blue roan  )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Roo! Very beautiful poo!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh I'm not sure I've ever seen beautiful Roo.....what a stunner. Happy belated poo wishes little cutie arty2:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy happy birthday to my gorgeous girl roo!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> I always loved your advice when I first came on here! Your an amazing poo mom for sure! Miss you! Molly is doing great...shouldn't say that cause I might jinx her She is healthy and happy for now! Roo was my "I want Molly to look like that" haircut dog Now Molly sports the very short cut so easy and people still love her and pick her up in the park They all think she is a boy but I don't care lol!


 Molly could never look like a boy, she is way too pretty! Like Molly, Roo is sporting a shorter cut at the moment too. I had to be more practical due to a combination of the warmer weather and her loving to roll in the yukky stuff on virtually every walk, the naughty little minx! I quite like shorter on her though as you can see the beautiful roan markings much better . 



DB1 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BEAUTIFUL ROO IS TWO !arty2:arty2:
> what we need now are more pictures with all 3 of your fur babies.


 Thanks Dawn, I'll post some pics. How is your grooming business going? 



Marzi said:


> Happy 2nd Birthday ROO!
> 
> And I agree with Dawn, while you are on here please, please, please can we have pictures of all three of your lovely poos
> 
> (Roo is very, very beautiful - my next poo will be a blue roan  )


Another Poo Marzi! Wow, I would love four but not sure I could manage it. A blue roan would look really good with your girls. I always loved that Obi and Roo were colour co-ordinated  

Will start a new thread with she piccies of my gang.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy belated birthday gawjus girl arty2:arty:arty2:arty: what a good girl waiting patiently for your cake I hope you enjoyed it and shared it with Obi and Poppy xxx


----------

